# Top 25 Moments in MMA



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/673502-martial-milestones-the-top-25-moments-in-mma-history#/articles/673502-martial-milestones-the-top-25-moments-in-mma-history

Thought was interesting read


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I have to agree that they got the last few pretty close to accurate. Royce's winning UFC 1 was definately significant in modern MMA. The formation of Zuffa with Dana White was president was crucial as well.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Not bad... I wouldn't put Brock Beating Shane Carwin on the list, nor is shields win over Hendo worthy either. 

I think Randy's win over Sylvia could also make the list. And even though it pains me to say it, Gonzaga's win over CC could be on there as well.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldn't put Lesnar versus Carwin or Shields versus Henderson either. I do agree though on your take of Couture versus Sylvia. However, I have to disagree with you on Gonzaga versus Cro Cop.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Interesting slide shows thanks, compared to some of the fights listed I would of had GSP's second win over Hughes to make it 2:1 overall.

Also more recently I would call Big Foots win over Fedor a landmark moment.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machidas victory over Rashad should have been in there as well.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Machidas victory over Rashad should have been in there as well.


Why? The only reason I could think to put it on there is that Machida was undefeated and won the belt. However, I don't think it was that big of a moment. overall. 

Had Machida gone on a 10 fight win streak to hold the title a while, I'd agree with you. 

On that note, A. Silva's win over Franklin started off his reign of terror. I'd put that on there as well.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Why? The only reason I could think to put it on there is that Machida was undefeated and won the belt. However, I don't think it was that big of a moment. overall.
> 
> Had Machida gone on a 10 fight win streak to hold the title a while, I'd agree with you.
> 
> On that note, A. Silva's win over Franklin started off his reign of terror. I'd put that on there as well.


He brought Traditional Karate back into the spotlight!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if Bigfoot versus Fedor deserves to be on that list. Rashad and Machida I have to agree though should be there. I would say GSP's first win over Hughes was more significant.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I think Machida needs to cement himself as a legend before he gets on this list after winning his title.

And bigfoot vs. Fedor isn't anywhere near as important/significant as Fedor vs. Werdum.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally I think Machida could be on the list already but that's not up to me. Also I do agree that Fedor versus Werdum is definatley most significant then Fedor versus Bigfoot. It was more significant because Fedor was number one until that point.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> He brought Traditional Karate back into the spotlight!


That is such a gross exaggeration its not even funny. Liddell was a Karate fighter as his base, GSP started out doing Karate. All Machida did was were GI and yap about Karate. He didn't do anything amazing or special. Bobby really I get that he is your favorite fighter but your obsession and the pedestal you put him on is not even remotely anchored in reality.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well don't forget that Liddell was also a wrestler. GSP originally only became a wrestler. However, Machida is more known for it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> That is such a gross exaggeration its not even funny. Liddell was a Karate fighter as his base, GSP started out doing Karate. All Machida did was were GI and yap about Karate. He didn't do anything amazing or special. Bobby really I get that he is your favorite fighter but your obsession and the pedestal you put him on is not even remotely anchored in reality.


Considering that Lyoto went undefeated with his *Traditional Karate Background* (Liddell was just a Boxer) until he was holding that UFC Gold alone should put him on that list.

It's one of the most remarkable feet's in fighting History!!!

Also, the way he became the Champion was out of competition. Nobody ever before run through a devision like that and captured Gold at the end and defended the belt.

Lyoto deserves this place, no matter what anybody says!


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> Considering that Lyoto went undefeated with his *Traditional Karate Background* (Liddell was just a Boxer) until he was holding that UFC Gold alone should put him on that list.
> 
> It's one of the most remarkable feet's in fighting History!!!
> 
> ...


You know Shogun pretty much won that first fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> You know Shogun pretty much won that first fight.


Not at all! It was a close fight yes.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Considering that Lyoto went undefeated with his *Traditional Karate Background* (Liddell was just a Boxer) until he was holding that UFC Gold alone should put him on that list.
> 
> It's one of the most remarkable feet's in fighting History!!!
> 
> ...


When was Liddell a boxer? He has an extensive karate background hell he has Kempo as in Kempo karate tattoo'd on his arm. 
Gold alone should put him on what list? There have been more than 25 champions and honestly likely more than 25 who defended there belt more times than Machida. Machida may go down as a legend someday but if he retired today he would be nothing more than a foot note in history.

If he was out of competition when he became champion please explain how he lost to the first guy he had to defend his title against and hasn't won a fight since? Seems like Shogun and Rampage where competition for him. That Jon Jones guy? He seems like he might be an alright fighter and you know he could possibly be some competition for Machida. Would seem to me that division was pretty wide open.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Like I said before, nobody in MMA history went undefeated with a traditional Karate background and captured Gold at the end. 

Its an exceptional feet in MMA history which should be acknowledged by the MMA World.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Like I said before, nobody in MMA history went undefeated with a traditional Karate background and captured Gold at the end.
> 
> Its an exceptional feet in MMA history which should be acknowledged by the MMA World.


Only reason I can see that you may choose to include Rash vs Machida, is because if I recall correctly it was the first and only time to date in the UFC, or in any major MMA promotion anywhere for that matter, that an undefeated champion faced an undefeated challenger.

As for your point about going undefeated using traditional Karate, come on seriously he has a unorthodox striking style, lots of fighters have unorthodox striking styles, Chuck for one did before him, am not saying Chucks style was the same as Machida's style but just as unique and unorthodox.

Aside from that he is a Black Belt in BJJ which combined makes him a MMA Artist like everyone else who competes these days, he even trains out of the most successful MMA camp to ever enter the sport, so in reality he is a MMA Artist with a unique striking style, he wasn't the first MMA artist to have a unique striking style nor was he the first to ever win gold, and to date in relation to all the MMA artists with a unique aspect of one type or another to there arsenal he is far from the most successful so your argument when looking at it from a non biased view does lack steam.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Beat two undefeated Fighters, one of them was the Champ!!!

I am not gonna defend Lyoto's place at the sun anymore. It's getting ridiculous :thumbsdown:


I mean hello Chuck Liddel?? Chuck was a brawler lol 

Every American kid can be a Kenpo Karate BlackBelt Toxic.. it doesn't mean it any good.. I never saw anything from Chuck which was Karate.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Why isnt this on the list?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Probably because all WEC fights are underrated. That is unfortunate but true. Zombie versus Garcia one is a good one.


----------

